# HAZARD on Lower Eagle



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

Eagle Fire Dept just called me and asked me to post this. There is a wire spanning across the river just upstream of the BLM campground in Wolcott. This is appx 10 feet downstream the 2nd train trussle before you reach the campground (below Trussle Rapid). It is unknown right now if it is a live wire or a UP, but in either case, it is appx 18 inches above the river level at this time. Check with Alpine Quest Sports for updates.


----------

